# Golden Meadows/Leeville Report



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Sight Fished reds in the Golden Meadows/Leeville area Jan. 3-5 and it was good. Caught 28 on the 3rd, 22 on the 4th and 11 on the 5th but only fished until 1pm because had a 6 hour drive home. Caught 12 fish over 38” the biggest being 43”. Here are a few pictures. Planning another trip now.


----------



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Great fishing by the looks of it. What was the fly of choice


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Mullet patterns. Caught most on a black and purple dragon tail.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just dam those are toads. Is that a Riptide 24/80 I love mine


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks and yes it is a Riptide 80 and the thing is close to bullet proof and is reasonably quite. I wish we could pole everywhere we fish but just not going to happen down there and I don’t mind fly fishing off the poling platform while my dad runs the trolling motor and fishes on the front.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Bravo! Wish I would have known you were here, we were fishing not too far from you.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Got at least one more trip in the works this month maybe 2. Looking at that last low tide in Jan. and got a buddy that is wanting to go around the 15-20 but not sure I can pull off both. Made 2 trips in December and went to Hopedale for the first time around Thanksgiving because we could not find a place to stay around Golden Meadows. A lot of our trips are last min. get a day or 2 with the right tide and low wind and clear skies and I hook the boat up and head south. Will let you know when we head that way again.


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

Takin’Drag said:


> Got at least one more trip in the works this month maybe 2. Looking at that last low tide in Jan. and got a buddy that is wanting to go around the 15-20 but not sure I can pull off both. Made 2 trips in December and went to Hopedale for the first time around Thanksgiving because we could not find a place to stay around Golden Meadows. A lot of our trips are last min. get a day or 2 with the right tide and low wind and clear skies and I hook the boat up and head south. Will let you know when we head that way again.


Where did you stay down there? The camp we used to rent in Leeville got wiped down to a clean slab.


----------

